# Mosconi & HAT SQ build - 2008 BMW 328i (E90)



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is going to be slow moving at first... I am at a standstill for now until I can get the box completed. The reason is, I will be building around the sub enclosure in the trunk and still waiting on PWK to send me the prints...

I figured I would show what I have done so far, which is not much but it will at least show I am working on it.. I didn't upload any pictures of the Double-Din install but will get a few later. I also have pictures of the GT Sound Control Onyx Sound Deadener install that I will also add in later.

Below is showing the "Under Seat" 8" mid bass drivers. I will be swapping these out shortly


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

You know about these bad boys coming down the pipe, right? 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3943593946.178054.189181953946&type=1&theater


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dmack said:


> You know about these bad boys coming down the pipe, right?
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3943593946.178054.189181953946&type=1&theater


Yessir  That is exactly what I will be using as soon as they are available!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Been waiting for this one!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd be interested in seeing the Double din install. Is '08 the first year for the E90? I know I had to fix a nav install in an E46 M3, and the clearances are very tight. Had to cut the duct out, and leave just enough space for the blend door to still move. Hopefully there is more room in the E90.

Jay


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the Double din install. Is '08 the first year for the E90? I know I had to fix a nav install in an E46 M3, and the clearances are very tight. Had to cut the duct out, and leave just enough space for the blend door to still move. Hopefully there is more room in the E90.
> 
> Jay


Yep--I did this with my E46 M3. It was a pain.


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

You might actually consider grinding down the internal fins--making the interior of the chamber smooth--then putting about 3 layers of deadening on it. I think this would yield better results.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dmack said:


> You might actually consider grinding down the internal fins--making the interior of the chamber smooth--then putting about 3 layers of deadening on it. I think this would yield better results.


Since they vent into the vehicle just under the doors I am not sure vibration will be an issue...?

I will consider this though when the new HAT 8's go in... Pretty pleased with how they sound at the moment.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the Double din install. Is '08 the first year for the E90? I know I had to fix a nav install in an E46 M3, and the clearances are very tight. Had to cut the duct out, and leave just enough space for the blend door to still move. Hopefully there is more room in the E90.
> 
> Jay


Jay - This was easy actually.. I just removed the inside bracket and all was good. Pictures below are kinda blurry but you should get the point...

Pulled this out..










Then this...










Inside the car they look like this..










And after adding wiring and dash kit, you get this 










I also installed the ASWC-1 for the steering wheel controls. I will be adding the factory HU back in later under a full relocation for the computer to stop giving me the SOS error. Plus I actually like the gong noise...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool. I couldn't picture the dash in the E90. That isn't too bad.
We just got a double din kit in for the E39 5 series, that will save me a bunch of work next time I have to do one.

Is that an AVH-X3500BHS? I put one of those in my GF's Jeep to replace the F90BT she had, and the new user interface is awesome!

Jay


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Is that an AVH-X3500BHS? I put one of those in my GF's Jeep to replace the F90BT she had, and the new user interface is awesome!
> 
> Jay


Jay - Yep, it is the AVH-X3500BHS... Love the interface and the new themes.. Looking at getting a few custom made of course


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought I would get a few more things done while I am waiting... Non Audio related but thought I would share anyway 

*HID Headlights and Angel Eyes*

You have to take the whole front end off to get to the headlights... kind of a pain in the arse but worth it...










Once it is back together... No OBD warning as I got the Cancelers too...










Some Angel Eye Action



















And the HID's...



















All done... More work to do tomorrow on the rack and doors...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Angel eyes are badasss, had it on my lexus gs!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks good Dean! Can't wait to hear it soon.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Quick update... Box is not complete as I still have quite a few 45's to cut and a little more rounding to do. 

I got all of the boards cut, glued and screwed these together.. except for the boards directly behind the sub. I still have to round and cut a 45 on it.










Test fitting to ensure all of my edges line up how I want them to...










This is how it will look once all done...










Almost there!!! I should also note that this is a PWK Designed box cause we all know this is not my area of expertise. AND.. My first time ever using a circle jig with a router... Starting to shape up quite nicely!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Any updates? Still using the JL subs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

narvarr said:


> Any updates? Still using the JL subs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, still going to use the 12W6's... I am working on it a little more today, I will have an update posted a little later of the progress. starting to finally take shape


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok.. Spent a little time Saturday at Chris Pates Shop in College Station... Was worth it as he gave me a few pointers and ideas. He also helped me find some good mounting points for the box I finally completed.










Test fit the box to see what of the rest of the trunk is going to look like before taking it over to Chris's shop































Started by stripping everything out and applying the deadening... First up, Liqui-Damp..





































After everything got a few coats of it, applied the Butyl Mat to seal off the box so none of the air travels into the trunk
































































That's as far as I got aside from running a few cables... More to come


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome.. will be watching this one!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

How are those "feet" on the bottom of thge enclosure attached? they don't appear to be part of the side walls.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

basher8621 said:


> How are those "feet" on the bottom of thge enclosure attached? they don't appear to be part of the side walls.


Glue and screws


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Modified the back seat a little 

Since I do not have the cold weather package nor do I have the fold down back seats, I do not have the opening for the ski bag... So I had to modify the seat a little since it was solid...

First you have to remove the plastic cover










Then I drilled some pilot holes and traced it on the back side. Also, I want to keep the top clips so I can put the cover back in... I want it too look proper, as if it is supposed to be there




























Hit it with the Jigsaw...



















Then I needed to modify the cover... open it up a little and put some rubber trim on the edges and some black grill cloth...



















Then I put it back in place... Turned out nice, I am pleased...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got a little more done from last weekend and what little time I have after work this week. With my plans for the trunk area, I decided to mat up the box a little and made some templates. I will be finishing that section later. Not sure I will have time before the show this weekend.




























Gluing some of the panels together, these will be the sides in front of the box










I made a few templates just to get a feel for overall how it will look and how much room I actually have left for a trunk


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got the wires pulled through the doors... This wasn't easy... 12GA wire from Knukonceptz and it's oversized...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Getting the L4SE in the door.. Had to mount it through the front since it is a little too deep to mount from the back like the factory. I put foam between the baffle and door then mat'd the door a little.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Subscribing to this thread...


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

What amps are you running and where are you mountnig them? Did I miss it maybe?

Good luck with the build!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

pereze said:


> What amps are you running and where are you mountnig them? Did I miss it maybe?
> 
> Good luck with the build!


1EA Mosconi AS 100.2 - Tweeters
1EA Mosconi AS 200.4 - Doors & Floor
1EA Mosconi AS 300.2 - Subs
1EA Mosconi 6TO8 - Processor

Going to mount the amps just under the sub enclosure there in the trunk..


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

JL 12W6's finally mounted...



















Mounted the power and ground cables to the amp rack, I got the T-Nuts in there too but I guess I didn't show a picture of it..





































quick placement of items before building the side panels. Amps and wiring are done




























First side panel done...



















Second side panel done...



















Now, test fitting the amp trim panels, screws will be removed, they are holding the spacers in place while glue is still a little wet.










After wrapping them in Vinyl...














































I have one more panel to make that covers the box, but I need to finish my design on it first... should have it done by this weekend...


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

looking great! Those amps are beasts! I didn't think you could fit the amps under the sub box, but it looks like the box is "up" a bit after looking at those brackets you built. 

Thanks!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

pereze said:


> looking great! Those amps are beasts! I didn't think you could fit the amps under the sub box, but it looks like the box is "up" a bit after looking at those brackets you built.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes they are! I love these amps...!

The enclose is setting perfectly level and 2 1/4" above the 1/2" board the amps are mounted on. Kind of a pain in the ass to move around but it sure looks pretty. Since I am not getting much vibration from the box itself, I could have mounted them on the back, but, it looks much cleaner there at the bottom.


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good so far!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Finished the back panel this weekend, I still have a frame and plexiglass to go onto that panel but figured this will do until I get it etched and framed the way I want it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

nice work...


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

I would love to hear this once its done. You don't see many sq buolds in the Austin area. Trying to get into sq but that's hard to do when your only references are guys with keeker and boss. Love the work on the dodge and can tell this should be even better.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

DAT said:


> nice work...


Thanks Dave!




49konvict said:


> I would love to hear this once its done. You don't see many sq buolds in the Austin area. Trying to get into sq but that's hard to do when your only references are guys with keeker and boss. Love the work on the dodge and can tell this should be even better.


Thanks for the compliments! A few of us are going to get together one weekend soon for a tuning session. Might be a good idea to come out during that time to listen. I will let you know as soon as we finalize the date.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought I would give a peek into what I have changed... A bit more still to do but the bulk of it is now completed.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Had to get some new shoes too!


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

nicely done on the wiring. Love the new shoes.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking good Dean. Why the relocation of the amps?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

jvctan16 said:


> nicely done on the wiring. Love the new shoes.


Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

strakele said:


> Looking good Dean. Why the relocation of the amps?


Noise floor sort of still there... Got tired of having to pull everything out just to make a small adjustment. I also want to compete in Installation and knew I wouldn't do well unless the wiring got cleaned up.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

quietfly said:


> looking good!


Thanks !!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm digging the new amp rack setup there Dean. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

narvarr said:


> I'm digging the new amp rack setup there Dean.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Narvarr! See you on the 13th man


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Thanks Narvarr! See you on the 13th man


You coming out to Conway? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Lookin good man! Love the new shoes!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Lookin good man! Love the new shoes!


Thanks man!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just hit the IASCA Show in Georgia at the Hybrid Audio HQ
Got 2nd in SQC and IQC... Getting better as the last show was 7th place...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet what was your scores?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

basher8621 said:


> Sweet what was your scores?


SQC = 194 of 275 (Bass was too thin, left of center and too large)
69 - Tonal Accuracy
41 - Sound Stage
39 - Imaging
22 - Sound Linearity
23 - Absence of Noise (got a 3 for ergonomics)

IQC = 206 of 293 (Exposed 12v terminal and head unit trim ring loose)
8 - Membership
43 - Presentation
33 - System Safety
32 - Installation Integrity
33 - Cosmetic Integration
43 - Craftsmanship
10 - Creative Elements

Have a little work to do, but overall, I am happy with the results considering the installation was not fully completed and the tune was just applied the night before the show


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Good job Dean.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

oilman said:


> Good job Dean.


Thanks Rick!!


----------



## inet27 (Jul 2, 2013)

Good install


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

inet27 said:


> Good install


Welcome to DIYMA! And thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Dean, great install... I'll be watching. Great meeting you at the Hybrid comp!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

EditTim said:


> Hi Dean, great install... I'll be watching. Great meeting you at the Hybrid comp!


Hey man! Thanks!

Was cool to meet you as well, will see you again in October


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful install.

What are the benefits of a barrier strip?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the second system much better. A bit wire crazy but that is 
to be expected.. Nice work


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

astrochex said:


> Beautiful install.
> 
> What are the benefits of a barrier strip?


I use the strip to connect Car provided options to Audio options... IE: 12v + and - and remote.

This particular strip is used for remote and ground for the relay... Radio remote to strip, strip to remote feed to Relay, Relay with beefy wires to hold juice for all amps and DSP to strip, strip out to amps and DSP.

Also ground and batt to DSP

Make sense?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I like the second system much better. A bit wire crazy but that is
> to be expected.. Nice work


Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Meca Show: Nik's Red River Roadshow
Saturday July 13, 2013

Awards Received:
Best of the Best
SPL Phat Car
SQL Phat Car 1st Place
SQL Street: 1st Place
SQL Street Install: 2nd Place
SQL RTA Freq Out: 1st PLace
SPL S3: 2nd PLace


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats Dean!!! Love that BMW!!!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Way to go Dean!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

fullergoku said:


> Congrats Dean!!! Love that BMW!!!





narvarr said:


> Way to go Dean!


Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

car looks great congrats


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Good Job Dean!!!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

fast94tracer said:


> car looks great congrats





Got-Four-Eights said:


> Good Job Dean!!!


Thanks guys, much appreciated!!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice job!!!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

quietfly said:


> nice job!!!


Thanks! Appreciate it!!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

love the install it looks great man!!


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

wow great install and gear, im in the austin area now, would love to hear this. Will you be at heatwave next week?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> love the install it looks great man!!


Thanks Optima, much appreciated!



HTX said:


> wow great install and gear, im in the austin area now, would love to hear this. Will you be at heatwave next week?


Thanks! Yes, I will be there and probably STILL wont have the install 100% completed... But I will be there competing


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> Thanks Optima, much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I will be there and probably STILL wont have the install 100% completed... But I will be there competing


hell yeah man, will you be there saturday?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am competing so I will be there all 3 days


----------



## krell (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello this thing is nice but for SQ you don't need so much material remember "keep it simple" congratulations


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

krell said:


> Hello this thing is nice but for SQ you don't need so much material remember "keep it simple" congratulations


Thanks Krell, not sure I understand though? Please explain...


----------



## krell (Feb 6, 2011)

I will try to explain my english is bad  in my car that is bmw but the e46 i found out that the most important thing is the position of the components the acuracy of the place that they are for instance i don't have subs in the back truck all the music is up front and this way the tuning is much more simple and its a mind blowing experience this is just a exemple and i am talking about pure SQ not SQL and i have and love LOVE mosconi


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ah.. Well, with good tuning I have been able to accommodate both SQ and SPL 

I used factory locations and a TON of EQ & TA.. in SQ mode the bass is in the middle of the car.. not the trunk... 

Thanks for the advise, very much appreciated!


----------



## krell (Feb 6, 2011)

If you achieved that great  the bass in SQ should be in front of you like you hear at home , involving but with focus , but i know what you mean , in the past i had jl sub too , very good , now i have peerless in front like i said , pure SQ good work


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dean Elzey • 7-28-13 • Texas Heatwave • Austin, TX • USACI • Modified SQL • 3rd

And a nice picture to go with it...










Oh.. Wait... What award....?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, you are lucky.
When I used to compete, USACi only gave me plastic trophies.

J.


----------



## EuroFresh (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome build! I have my box setup the same way, except mounted it on a rack connected to the seat bearings, looking good


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

EuroFresh said:


> Awesome build! I have my box setup the same way, except mounted it on a rack connected to the seat bearings, looking good


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

what do you think of the gt mat? i am ordering the onyx stuff tonight.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> what do you think of the gt mat? i am ordering the onyx stuff tonight.


Found it to be quite nice actually... Easy to work with and cheaper...

Tell them this when you call...
"Dean said I could get 15% off"


----------



## EuroFresh (Jun 30, 2013)

DeanE10 said:


> Tell them this when you call...
> "Dean said I could get 15% off"


 Is that a forum-wide invitation?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

EuroFresh said:


> Is that a forum-wide invitation?


Sure! Just have to mention "Dean on DIYMA Said so..."


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks dean i got it!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok... time for the finishing panels... All that's left is the final touches on the tuning and a few plexiglass rings on the bottom 

Picked up some LEDs..


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks good man where are the LEDs?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Some night shots... One with the flash and one without, just to compare


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good Dean.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

santiagodraco said:


> Looking good Dean.


Thanks Keith!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bad ass build, Mosconi  love it!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Bad ass build, Mosconi  love it!


Thanks, much appreciated! All changing for this season... Keeping Mosconi and going IB


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Dean you had a great run this year man. Can't wait to hear what your cooking up for next year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

That ported box was pretty sweet. IB is awesome though. What subs you planning on using?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

narvarr said:


> Dean you had a great run this year man. Can't wait to hear what your cooking up for next year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk





strakele said:


> That ported box was pretty sweet. IB is awesome though. What subs you planning on using?


Thanks guys!! Not sure what I am going to do yet, have lots of idea's but undecided still. Going to huddle up a bit this weekend to do some planning so I am hoping a final design will emerge and I can move forward with the execution.

I do see some IB 15" Subs in my future and definitely a major class change


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> Jay - This was easy actually.. I just removed the inside bracket and all was good. Pictures below are kinda blurry but you should get the point...
> 
> Pulled this out..
> 
> ...



Hi Dean I am quite a beginner ( I have done a few installs in BMs) but E9x is a different level. I am about to install a double din in my E92 with Directed 1105d and have some questions. Firstly, I have a steering wheel control kit, 
did you have to install a "patch lead" for yours? What does this do?

Secondly, did you need to pull up the centre console and carpets to run the RCAs or did you run them down the sides? Great work by the way. Inspiring. Unlikely to win competitions though.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

safe d said:


> Firstly, I have a steering wheel control kit,
> did you have to install a "patch lead" for yours? What does this do?


Thanks, appreciate it!

I did not use a patch lead (Line Output Converter), this allows you to use the factory Amp, I used my own amps... If you are not installing any amps, then yes, you will want to use it.



safe d said:


> Secondly, did you need to pull up the centre console and carpets to run the RCAs or did you run them down the sides? Great work by the way. Inspiring. Unlikely to win competitions though.


I did pull the center console and ran the RCA's, remote wire and ground down the middle to just behind the front seats, then over


----------



## fackamato (Mar 18, 2013)

This is an amazing build, congrats. Do I understand it correctly that the sub + ports are facing the rear seats (the trunk is sealed off), and you have the small hole in the mid seat to get the sound through. Is that all?

If you didn't have the hole in the middle seat would it affect much?


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Dean, you makin the show at our shop in June? I'm hoping to tear it up this year! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

fackamato said:


> This is an amazing build, congrats. Do I understand it correctly that the sub + ports are facing the rear seats (the trunk is sealed off), and you have the small hole in the mid seat to get the sound through. Is that all?
> 
> If you didn't have the hole in the middle seat would it affect much?


Thanks man! Yes, the hole I cut in the back of the seat was the only open entry into the cabin of the vehicle. It did make a difference for SQ to keep the arm rest down. for SPL there wasn't much of a difference at all

Hope that helps!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Performer said:


> Dean, you makin the show at our shop in June? I'm hoping to tear it up this year!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Hey man!! Yep! Already registered! I believe you're going to make a nice impact to your class this year


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sneak Peek at new install


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice ! You use any of that gtmat Quattro sound damping mat yet ?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> Nice ! You use any of that gtmat Quattro sound damping mat yet ?


Thanks! Yes I have! 
I will show those pictures when I post the entire build... For now, I am waiting until I get a bit further along...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet how did you like it ? Thinking about using it


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> Sweet how did you like it ? Thinking about using it


Been in the car for a long time.... Does exactly what it is supposed to do


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

man wish I seen this when I had my 335


----------



## fackamato (Mar 18, 2013)

mikelycka said:


> man wish I seen this when I had my 335


What did you get instead of the 335?


----------

